# Fraudulent charges on credit card that is used for Direct Tv



## djc45 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

The credit card that I use to pay my subs to Directv has just recently had about $600 in total of fraudulent charges, all marked *Dish Network one time
*.
I have never had any dealings with Dish.
Now the thing is, I keep this card just for paying my Direct TV and my Sirius radio subs.

Just wondered if any of you guys know what Dish one time refers to, there were several charges of *$74.75* one for *$220*, one for *$120*
before my card company stopped accepting the charges and called me. Any ideas what these amounts could be for?

Just really wanted to give you guys a heads up, and find out if its happened to anyone else.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

That is a new and serious situation. I would start with DISH and see if they had any events like fights or concerts that could equal those amounts.

And the CC companies have ways of tracing the source of direct deposit stuff.

Report how it goes,

Joe


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

If you don't do business with Dish Network, report the charges to your credit card company. DirecTV and Sirius aren't going to submit charges for Dish.

You may need to cancel the card and get a replacement.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

djc45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The credit card that I use to pay my subs to Directv has just recently had about $600 in total of fraudulent charges, all marked *Dish Network one time
> *.
> ...


It appears your account may have been stolen and used to possibly purchase PPV items. Contact your credit card company immediately and have the account suspended, then contact Dish. Unfortunately this crap happens all the time and I was recently a victim as well despite the fact I shred all my statements.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not with the card I use with DirecTV, but this Monday I called AmEx for something and found [for the second time] a charge I had no authorized.
Once again they canceled the card an issued me another.
I used this card for on-line purchases since AmEx is very good about protection.
"The game" seems to be:
once the data has been "acquired", first thing seems to be on a Friday [late] a small charge is made to test the account. My first was an on-line movie ticket [$15] which goes through "under the radar" as it's small. Next comes the big charges, which in this first case was $800 in shirts ordered on-line. Monday I got a call to verify I'd placed this order, and was the first I knew about this. "My guess" is that the retailer had a shipping address that didn't match the billing address, which was why they called.
This week [last Friday] was an on line software "purchase" so there was no shipping address and I only "found out about it" on Monday because I called AmEx about something else and my balance didn't match "what I expected". Canceled one more card and issue another.


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

CC frad is big problem in the US. If you ever use your CC on line to make payments or change info on you auto pay billing or any thing CC make sure your computer is fully scaned for virus and your spyware software is up to date and scaned b4 you use your CC.. Ad aware from download com is what i use all the time. 

At our office We use only one system for seting up new accounts and never use it to surf the net but still it gets spyware. scan twice even after fix to make sure you in the clear.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rocket69 said:


> CC frad is big problem in the US. If you ever use your CC on line to make payments or change info on you auto pay billing or any thing CC make sure your computer is fully scaned for virus and your spyware software is up to date and scaned b4 you use your CC.. Ad aware from download com is what i use all the time.
> 
> At our office We use only one system for seting up new accounts and never use it to surf the net but still it gets spyware. scan twice even after fix to make sure you in the clear.


Not always is it "on your end". 
I've taken a very hard stance since the first "encounter" [2-3 years ago] and this computer is scanned regularly for both Viruses and spyware. "Zero found", yet this week it happened again.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Several possible explanations. 
Here's one of them: 
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/153155/trojan_steals_500k_bank_credit_card_logons.html


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Make sure you check your credit scores to make sure nothing else is happening that your are not aware of *YET*.You should also make a police report to cover yourself.PD agencies might be able to dig further than you can or than businesses will do.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Not always is it "on your end".
> I've taken a very hard stance since the first "encounter" [2-3 years ago] and this computer is scanned regularly for both Viruses and spyware. "Zero found", yet this week it happened again.


I think a lot of fraud takes place at the business itself. I swear my card number got stolen from the gym I attend. That's the only thing I use this account for and like I said I always shred all my statements. What would stop someone from say a gym or any business that deals with CC #'s from using some of the information fraudulently? It's too easy..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

scott72 said:


> I think a lot of fraud takes place at the business itself. I swear my card number got stolen from the gym I attend. That's the only thing I use this account for and like I said I always shred all my statements. What would stop someone from say a gym or any business that deals with CC #'s from using some of the information fraudulently? It's too easy..


"Or even" if it isn't the business, but that they handle your information "poorly". You shred your account information, but say they simply dump theirs in the dumpster?
It's not uncommon to hear about this on the local news.
I got a letter from my mortgage company that an "ex employee" had taken records, one of which was mine.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Without a request or notice we received new Master Cards because someone had hacked their system. It is a jungle out there. So far no problem with th DTV account..........except that if you forget to notify them of a new expiration date the bank won't pay them and they send notices etc.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

djc45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The credit card that I use to pay my subs to Directv has just recently had about $600 in total of fraudulent charges, all marked *Dish Network one time
> *.
> ...


Have them track the charges and tell you when, where, and what the charges where for.. and dispute them... While there is a good chance that someone has stolen your account, there is always a chance that it was simply an error... small, but possible. I have seen it before.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Something very similar happened to me a few months ago. The card I used for D* was "saved" by them and it made it easy to pay each month with it. Then I had a $100 charge to some online store I'd never heard of so I called my CC people and the online store informing them of the situation. I got my money back after a few hours on the phone with the store a few day later. I cancelled that card and had a new one sent to me. I can't blame it on D* for sure but it was one of the routine monthly payments I make IMHO.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org

That's the standard merchants need to follow in order to accept credit cards.

Be sure to dispute the charges in writing ASAP.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I too got bit. My Company Amex number got stolen. Considering I charge about 10K / month on it, the leak could have happen anywhere, including being read directly off the credit card's implanted RFID chip!

It was a pain because I had about 15 things billing automatically to the card for the company, but I will say Amex was VERY good about canceling my card and getting me another one the very next day.

In the end, the best protection against credit card fraud is not scanning your computer or shredding your personal papers, instead, making sure you check your statements well and doing buisness with a credit card company who will take care of you. I'd also suggest not using a Debit Card, they don't have the same protections as a normal credit card.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Do not contact any merchants call the credit card co. and report this as fraud. They will tell you what to do it will all be taken care of.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

gfrang said:


> Do not contact any merchants call the credit card co. and report this as fraud. They will tell you what to do it will all be taken care of.


Yeah but they'll ask you if you've contacted the merchant to dispute the charge as well. That's what my card company did anyhow. It just shows that you're doing everything you can on your end when you do call the card company. Most companies will bail you out, and if I ever came across one that wouldn't I'd drop them immediately.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Another good defense is to set alerts on your card. Most major banks allow this when you do it online. You can set the alert limit as low as you like. I have mine set to send me an email every time a charge is made to my cards. I get an email about 30 seconds after I make an online purchase, so I know it works well. You can also usually have the alerts (automated voice) sent to your phone if you prefer. I also recommend alerts on your checking and savings accounts, to alert you to all activity that takes place.

Here is what mine looks like from Bank of America

Credit Card Charge Made Online, by Phone, or Mail

To: xxx
Account: Bank of America ending in 9xxx 
Transaction date: 11/1/2008 
Amount: $53.81 
Merchant: GNC.COM

You last logged into
Online Banking on:
11/1/2008 Your credit card was used for a transaction that was made online, by phone, or mail. This means your card was not swiped in a machine for this transaction.

For up-to-date information about activity in your account, please visit Online Banking. Please call us immediately at 1.800.732.9194 if you do not recognize this transaction.

This email sent to:
[email protected] Want to confirm this email is from Bank of America? Sign in to Online Banking and select Alerts History to verify this alert.

*Transaction pending.


----------



## djc45 (Apr 18, 2008)

My Credit Card company has refunded the charges to me and their fraud department is investigating. They have now stopped the card and issued me with a new number.
They were actually quite good, they called me to check when other charges to Dish were attempted, which they declined, and checked with me on all the previous charges, as it seemed like an unusual level of activity with a merchant that I had not used before
Hopefully I`ll have better luck this time.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

y'know, they sound like early term fees/equipment fees they way they back to back charge like that. does anyone who has/has had access to your card sign up or cancel a dish network account recently?


----------

